# Parking required?



## Robert (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm working on an alteration/addition to an existing business where the construction cost may exceed California's threshold of $156,162. Usually this means upgrading many items including parking to meet current accessibility compliance. My question is this: If the city does not require parking on this lot (because there is a municipal lot across the street with accessible parking in it), do I need to provide a space on my lot as part of the new work? My lot does not have parking on it now, nor do I plan on adding any parking with the proposed addition. As an FYI....the city's zoning ordinance can actually allow one to build out the entire lot without providing any parking (downtown commercial core).


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2017)

Parking requirements are based on the _"Total Number of Parking Spaces Provided"_ .
*If you do not provide any Parking, no accessible spaces required.*


----------



## CityKin (Feb 7, 2017)

I agree with Mark Handler.  I've had to argue this point with plan examiners a couple times.


----------



## JBI (Feb 7, 2017)

Agreed. The section begins with "Where parking is provided...". 
If no parking is provided there is no requirement to provide accessible spaces/access aisles.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 7, 2017)

agreed; ""if" provided is the key as you are therefore not required to provide it by ADA "if" not provided.
Many older properties are zero lot line or with only enough available land for minimum parking.


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you. I felt the same but the adjacent property owner is doing an addition and he is providing 1 accessible space (and no others) and I'm unsure why, unless he is just being a good Samaritan.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2017)

Robert said:


> .... he is just being a good Samaritan.


Some care.
Some do not know any better or get bad advice.
It can be a benefit and at the same time a liability to a buisness.


----------

